# Soft Synth suggestion?



## axb312 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am looking for a soft synth which should primarily be capable of ambient sound design and the occasional synth lead or layering with a lead instrument.

My idea is that these synths should be capable of evolving pads, arps, regular pads and should blend well with sampled instruments.

My options for now are Synthmaster (confused about whether to get 1 or 2) or Zebra 2, which is way over the budget but which I could consider saving up.

What do you guys recommend? Is there a reason why Synthmaster cannot produce the sounds Zebra 2 produces? Which Synthmaster should I get (if that is your suggestion)...?

No, I do not have any experience with synth sound design...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 11, 2017)

What DAW are you using? There are terrific free synths with most sequencers.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 11, 2017)

Studio one 3 - but I'm looking at a synth which has a decent amount of presets to start with and which should work out for a while...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 11, 2017)

What's your budget?


----------



## axb312 (Sep 11, 2017)

Max 150 USD - although I do think even that is too high...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 11, 2017)

Have you checked out Arturia's Analog Lab? It's only 89$.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Have you checked out Arturia's Analog Lab? It's only 89$.


Thank you. Will check out the demo!

No sound design seems possible though?

Also, no thoughts on Synthmaster?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 11, 2017)

You could check Avenger, though it's a bit over your budget. I got it 2 weeks ago, and I'm still amazed at its capabilities. And they added granular synthesis, which will be a great tool for pads. Easy to use, flexible, great UI, a real powerhouse.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 11, 2017)

Understand 'limits', but Zebra2 is usd *179* [ in Cart ] @ AudioDeluxe. Diva is usd *152*. [ in Cart ].

Using Omni2, Repro-1, & several others here, yet great respect for u-he synths.


----------



## MisteR (Sep 11, 2017)

Save up for zebra 2. If you buy something else, you'll end up buying it later. Then you're way over budget.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 11, 2017)

I've taken a round-about approach to software synthesizers.

These days I have fulfilled my desire to have software versions of some of my favorite hardware. I think I'm done with that. I have the TimewARP2600, the Korg MS-20, the Oddity and Mini from gforce, and the Arturia collection. Those bases are covered I think!

Lately I've been spending quite a bit of time with synth sample libraries from Hollow Sun and Hideaway Studios. Endless fun, and while they are not strictly synthesizers one can create some gorgeous sounds!

And then there is Camel Audio Alchemy. The single most challenging, and satisfying soft-synth I own, even if I own the abandoned Windoze version. I still use it quite a bit, probably more than I should since one of these days it may well stop working.

I spent some time with Cakewalk Dimension Pro and Rapture Pro - they seem capable, but the user interface does not encourage sound design, or at least it does not encourage me.

There are a couple soft synths that I purchased and then lost interest, or they ceased to exist, but really, I have no regrets except that I still haven't taken the plunge into Zebra or Omni. Of the two I expect Zebra will be my next synth investment. Right now I'm saving my pennies for a new microphone, but once that is paid off Zebra is at the top of my list. I spent time with the demo and was completely smitten. If you haven't tried it I'd suggest taking it for a spin.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 11, 2017)

wst3 said:


> I've taken a round-about approach to software synthesizers.
> 
> These days I have fulfilled my desire to have software versions of some of my favorite hardware. I think I'm done with that. I have the TimewARP2600, the Korg MS-20, the Oddity and Mini from gforce, and the Arturia collection. Those bases are covered I think!
> 
> ...



Sooo disappointed Camel Audio Alchemy no longer on WiN/PC.  
u-he so cool having Demos of their synths .... huge benefit to get 'true' exposure on one's personal system !


----------



## MisteR (Sep 11, 2017)

Also: https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebra2-dinosaur-crossgrade

And: It can be had for about $180 from legitimate resellers.


----------



## Chandler (Sep 11, 2017)

Synthmaster and SynthmasterOne are both great. SM is more powerful, but SMOne is easier to program. Right now SMOne can do wavetables while SM can't, but early next year SM will be updated with wavetable and granular synthesis modes. At that time is should be a monster for evolving pad sounds. 

Another one is MPowersynth. It has tons of things to modulate and an insane number of fx. Although the learning curve is a bit high it can a lot of different sounds.

Any of the ones mentioned above can do what you want, but if you don't want to break the bank go with SMOne. It sounds good, has a decent number of presets and you can program it easily.


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 12, 2017)

Spectrasonics and U-he Synths are off the OP´s budget, still people continue to suggest Zebra or saving for it..

There is a very good thread from Synthpunk with excellent and free soft synths to be observed here:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-synth-plugins-patches.56778/page-3#post-4128208

Also, the op wrote that he doesn´t have any experience with synth sound design.
So, he relies on good 3rd party presets which he has to buy as well. A good and hi-quality soundset wll cost additional 20 to 50 bucks, if he would buy Zebra, Omnisphere or Avenger.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 12, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Spectrasonics and U-he Synths are off the OP´s budget, still people continue to suggest Zebra or saving for it..
> 
> There is a very good thread from Synthpunk with excellent and free soft synths to be observed here:
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-synth-plugins-patches.56778/page-3#post-4128208
> ...



Hi There ,

Thank you. Somebody suggested Arturia Analog Lab...I checked it out but it doesn't seem to have any modulation capabilities.

Yes, I would need a good number of presets to start with and should be able to learn as I go along and eventually make my own sounds.

I wonder why nobody says too much about Synthmaster - this seems to fit my requirements nicely in terms of price but I can't seem to get confirmation on it's sonic capabilities. Is it not possible to get Dark HZish sounds out of Synthmaster?


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 12, 2017)

axb312 said:


> Hi There ,
> 
> Thank you. Somebody suggested Arturia Analog Lab...I checked it out but it doesn't seem to have any modulation capabilities.
> 
> ...



A synth from Arturia with no modulation cababilities? I doubt that.
You need to read the manual to find the numerous modulations options. It´s really not that hard to find and use them.

I can´t tell you much about Synthmaster because I don´t use it, I´m sorry. But I´m sure that you would be able to program the same or very similar sounds with it like the ones you look for, if you apply the proper sound design and modulation.


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 12, 2017)

It's a shame your budget is $150 cause when you get to around $180 you can get pretty much all the best synths available such as Avenger (currently on sale), Serum, Spire, Sylenth and Zebra.
So my recommendation would be water and bread for a week


----------



## nordicguy (Sep 12, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> A good and hi-quality soundset wll cost additional 20 to 50 bucks, if he would buy Zebra, Omnisphere or Avenger.


They all come with tones of presets.


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 12, 2017)

Most of them have good factory presets but if you want superior quality you will have to design your own sounds and patches, or buy them from someone who is capable of carving the best out of a synth.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 12, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Spectrasonics and U-he Synths are off the OP´s budget, still people continue to suggest Zebra or saving for it..



Both Zebra and Avenger are beyond my reach right now (ok, I am buying a cool microphone, so I'll be ok<G>), but instead of buying something that won't quite do what I wish I've just put off the purchase for a bit. I understand that the OP is looking for a synth that meets their budget, but sometimes you need to be patient till your budget meets your synth.

Then again, a lot of this comes down to personal taste!



enCiphered said:


> There is a very good thread from Synthpunk with excellent and free soft synths to be observed here:
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-synth-plugins-patches.56778/page-3#post-4128208


https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-synth-plugins-patches.56778/page-3#post-4128208

An excellent suggestion! No risk, no cost, spend some time with a bunch of different synthesizers and get a feel for what you can do with different techniques. You won't find an Alchemy, Zebra, Diva, or Avenger in here (I haven't yet) - but there are some pretty cool tools!



enCiphered said:


> Also, the op wrote that he doesn´t have any experience with synth sound design.
> So, he relies on good 3rd party presets which he has to buy as well. A good and hi-quality soundset wll cost additional 20 to 50 bucks, if he would buy Zebra, Omnisphere or Avenger.


Nothing wrong with using 3rd party presets, but for synthesizers I think there is much to be gained by learning to program, or at least modify your own sounds. Preset packs are a great place to start, but every synth I've purchased in the last 30 years came with factory presets. Often a great starting point.


----------



## lastmessiah (Sep 12, 2017)

axb312 said:


> My idea is that these synths should be capable of evolving pads, arps, regular pads and should blend well with sampled instruments.



Pretty much any synthesizer is capable of this. If I were you I would consider the Korg Wavestation softsynth or just get a decent hardware sample library. If all you want is presets then samples are often the sweet spot.


----------



## spektralisk (Sep 12, 2017)

Try to get secondhand license if possible or wait for sale (not so common for u-he stuff). I got Zebra for about 140usd on kvraudio marketplace afair and I saw it even cheaper like 100-120usd (that's rare but happens).

Other obvious suggestion is Reaktor6 - it has a wealth of different instruments inside which will set you with everything from common stuff to utter weirdness. It's available pretty often on marketplace for about 99usd. (I even have one spare license but haven't checked yet with NI if I can re-sell).


----------



## stixman (Sep 12, 2017)

Xfer Serum rent to own $10 a month then you own it!


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 12, 2017)

stixman said:


> Xfer Serum rent to own $10 a month then you own it!


Beat me to this! Was just about to write the same thing


----------



## Chandler (Sep 12, 2017)

axb312 said:


> Hi There ,
> 
> Thank you. Somebody suggested Arturia Analog Lab...I checked it out but it doesn't seem to have any modulation capabilities.
> 
> ...



Synthmaster is a great synth. It has a ton of presets and it can do almost everything. It can do Dark Zebra type sounds and it's affordable. However it doesn't have Dark Zebra style presets and as I said its not the easiest synth to program. If you just want cinematic presets it may not be a good fit for you. If you don't mind a larger learning curve and want EDM and classic synth sounds it's great. Best bang for you buck IMO. The upgrade next year will also put it in the same league as the most expensive synths IMO.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 12, 2017)

axb312 said:


> I am looking for a soft synth which should primarily be capable of ambient sound design and the occasional synth lead or layering with a lead instrument.
> 
> My idea is that these synths should be capable of evolving pads, arps, regular pads and should blend well with sampled instruments.
> 
> ...



there is plenty of competition in that area. for ambient id say omnisphere... since.. well.. its predecessor was called "Atmosphere"  

But the price is much higher. 

I like synthmaster. it has some nice feature. for me its more on the "synthy" side. More digital. but thats my own take on it. I like sometimes to have that sound sometimes. 

Zebra is great but takes a little while to get used to. its a little different other synths. which makes it cool in other ways. 

Maybe try another way. check out presets or libraries of the types of sounds you like and see what synths are assiciated most of the time. OR read up on what synth your favorite artists use. And there is also a ton of videos on line.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi,

+1 for Serum rent to own! At $10/month I'd get that alongside anything else you're getting. Serum is very powerful and intuitive to program. It's not just an EDM/Cymatics synth.  I managed to use it in some unique ways, for cinematic/orchestral work. I'm glad I took time to learn it. Raised my synthesis game all around.

Another synth I highly recommend is Dune2 from Synapse Audio. It has a very powerful 8 part patch architecture (somewhat like Omnisphere in that regard). But above all it sounds special.

Check out Kevin Schroeder's amazing Cinematic Sounds here:



List price is $169 for Dune2.

Best of luck,

S.M


----------



## nordicguy (Sep 13, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Most of them have good factory presets but if you want superior quality you will have to design your own sounds and patches, or buy them from someone who is capable of carving the best out of a synth.


To me, quality is about how the sound will fit the track.
It sometimes quite a simple sound that'll make it.
But about "carving the best out of a synth", I think you underestimate the programmer who are making factory presets.
Developers understood quite long time ago how good/superior quality presets are important to get interest for them synths.
They act accordingly hiring the right people to get the job done.
It's not even talking about, i.e., huge u-he's community.
There's some clever guys out there who contribute with great/original presets, lot of them already part of the ones coming with the synth.
If you want to dig into some reverse engineering, you'r ready to go.


----------



## Jaap (Sep 13, 2017)

Another +1 for Serum. Great synth, loads of options and indeed as Hassani is saying here above, it is not just for the EDM kind of stuff. A very powerful synth with loads of options.


----------



## MisteR (Sep 13, 2017)

Serum is great but it's not an all-rounder. With its cutting sound I'd guess it's not much of an orchestral-blender either.


----------



## MisteR (Sep 13, 2017)

http://esgalachoir.wixsite.com/corinneff


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 13, 2017)

A different shot at it OP ....... Carl @ Plughugger.com is a very helpful and talented guy; sometimes posting here.

His total focus is sound design and has created for several different synths. If you go to his site, you will find the majority of his work is with Omnisphere, Diva, and (lately) Repro-1. With your budget constraints, perhaps Diva can be a decent 'compromise' starting point ? If you contact Carl, on his site, you will likely get some focused answers to some of your questions. 

( I'm just a happy User, who pesters Carl now and then .... since he is so dang helpful  )

http://www.plughugger.com/


----------



## ed buller (Sep 13, 2017)

ZebraHZ....finest softsynth in the known universe 

e


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 13, 2017)

axb312 said:


> I wonder why nobody says too much about Synthmaster - this seems to fit my requirements nicely in terms of price but I can't seem to get confirmation on it's sonic capabilities. Is it not possible to get Dark HZish sounds out of Synthmaster?



Synthmaster has a good range of sounds and works well (preferred over Synthmaster One, but I have both)... but please, don't pay too much for it. It goes on sale regularly for around $60-70. Also I don't know of many 3rd party packs for it. But it does have many presets and the ability to tweak. Zebra has better oscillators (especially for low end) but Synthmaster has a nice clean sound and the current version (2.8) is rock solid. Def worth it at sale price. 

There is a demo version (times out after 15 min) and a free player version (350 presets only) you should try first. The downloads are here:
https://www.synthmaster.com/downloads.aspx


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 13, 2017)

I'll stick my neck out... I bought Diva a couple of months ago. Hmm... yes... it's my favourite music software I've ever bought, including all synths, drums, sample libraries, DAWs blah blah, hands down.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 13, 2017)

MisteR said:


> Serum is great but it's not an all-rounder. With its cutting sound I'd guess it's not much of an orchestral-blender either.


I disagree. With the ability to import wavetables Serum is whatever you make it... If you have a great set of Moog or Juno 106 wavetables it can vbe quite retro and cozy. Add to that the capability to render warp settings, resample its own output to create new wavetables, and a fairly substantial list of filter flavors and it's capable of being as cutting or smooth as you want it to be... 

It's a very well rounded synth, and has tons of easter eggs hiding under the hood...


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 13, 2017)

Save more money and buy Omnisphere 2.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 14, 2017)

More on SERUM: Some months ago, I used it to make "orchestral augmentation" patches, which can blend with VI patches like SF's Albion series for example. The results were surprisingly organic. And guess what, I didn't even use a sample or a fancy wavetable.

I might get an opportunity to reveal some of those methods in the foreseeable future.

As for Dune 2, here's a selection of Cinematic sounds from the factory library:



BTW a lot of them are one note multipart sequence patches. Great for inspiration or as cue starters. They're also easy to modify.

I'm sure all the folks who -quite rightfully- praise Zebra2 have heard about a gentleman called Howard Scarr.  Kevin Schroeder from the videos I shared is Howard's sound design partner on several projects for U-He synths, like this one for Hive:


----------



## ckiraly (Sep 15, 2017)

ed buller said:


> ZebraHZ....finest softsynth in the known universe
> 
> e



You are sooo right. Just bought ZebraHZ...MIND. BLOWN! Should've done this a LONG time ago! Way too much inspiration now!


----------



## JPQ (Sep 16, 2017)

Hive sounds really good here. i like u-he synths much.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 17, 2017)

The specific brief mentions ambient. For free look at Glen Oak Crystal or Dexed FM. For ambient sounds I still enjoy Absynth very much. Synthmaster is a great synth but will require you put in the time to make it your own. U-he synths and Omni2 are a great investment and will give you a lifelong fulfillment and quality. I would also add a quality reverb. Vahalla Vintageverb for $50 is a great way to start.


----------



## thereus (Sep 17, 2017)

Melda MPowerSynth is often overlooked.


----------



## ryan-Phayder (Sep 17, 2017)

Based on your original requirement I would say take a look at either Diva or Hive. Zebra will have a much steeper learning curve but is overall more capable for creating different kinds of sounds. If you are just starting out you wouldn't go wrong with Diva. If you are planning on creating all your own sounds vs buying presets then consider Sythmaster One or 2. Synthmaster One is basically half of 2 with a better UI.

All of these have free demos so you can try them out first.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank you all! I've not been able to decide yet lol...But Zebra is still looking strong...


----------



## ghobii (Sep 18, 2017)

axb312 said:


> Thank you all! I've not been able to decide yet lol...But Zebra is still looking strong...


Don't think about it too hard, you'll eventually own them all anyway.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 18, 2017)

I bought Hive some month ago and use it at a Pop production for now. All I can say is that this synth is very great, very good. And I know how a synth can sound ... .


----------



## axb312 (Sep 30, 2017)

stixman said:


> Xfer Serum rent to own $10 a month then you own it!


Do you have any examples of Serum doing cinematic/ Dark HZish sounds?


----------



## stixman (Sep 30, 2017)

axb312 said:


> Do you have any examples of Serum doing cinematic/ Dark HZish sounds?


I have not got around to getting it yet


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 30, 2017)

axb312 said:


> Do you have any examples of Serum doing cinematic/ Dark HZish sounds?


There's not a lot out there - it's primarily considered an EDM synth.

I only know of these 2:
https://www.audioimperia.com/products/supernova
http://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/dark-dreams-xfer-serum-soundset/


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 3, 2017)

To give you my advice:
you should be realistic about the totality of your investment.
Investment includes time investment.
You can create Dark-Zebra-ish sound perfectly on Melda's Powersynth, or within Reaktor.
However, it will cost you a lot of time and know how.

What doubles the worth of Dark Zebra is the amount of quality libraries for it.
(e.g. the incredible libraries by the Unfinished and some others...)
Of course, buying some libraries will also easily double the price of what you spend.

To get some quality you always have to pay. Either with time or with money. 
Usually with both.


----------



## Chandler (Oct 5, 2017)

That’s true. If you want presets go for Dark Zebra. Everything is there for you already and it sounds amazing. Its also very popular, so more soundsets will be released for it. 

I don’t have lots of money to spend, but I do have time. I also enjoy making my own sounds. Those are definitely things to think about before choosing the right synth.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 5, 2017)

FYI _ did you see today's UVI_Falcon Anniversary promo ?? 244. $$ or Euros and (2) Expansions included.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 6, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> FYI _ did you see today's UVI_Falcon Anniversary promo ?? 244. $$ or Euros and (2) Expansions included.



Yes. This is amazing and I'm thinking of buying it. Plus theres a 100$ gift voucher.


----------

